# Temporary foster home wanted - North West area



## Fholdenfran (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi,

I am looking for a short term foster home for my two lovely neutered young male cats.
Due to a break up I am currently between houses, I am looking for someone to foster my cats for approximately 2 months until I find somewhere permanent to live.
It is a heartbreaking situation and I really don't want to have to give them up, a temporary home would enable them to come back to me when I have found a house.
They are fully litter trained and lovely boys, very playful and affectionate. They get on well with other cats (I had them at my mums temporarily who has 2 female cats and they were friendly towards them, didn't show any aggression, although my mums cats did!) and are good with children.
They are microchipped and fully vaccinated.
I will pay all food/litter etc costs and also £20 a week.
In the North West area.

Any help would be greatly, greatly appreciated!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I can't offer to foster, but since it's for 2 months you might be able to strike a deal with a cattery that costs about the same. They would have to be up to date with vaccinations for that, and you need to choose carefully and avoid any which have kennels as well, as the dogs tend to bark a lot which upsets mosts cats.


----------



## Fholdenfran (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you for your reply, I'll look in to that if I can't find a foster home. Thanks for the advice, much appreciated!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im Oxfordshire area so too far to help you otherwise I would have.


----------



## Fholdenfran (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you for your reply. If I can't find anyone in the North West I would be happy to bring them down to Oxfordshire, I'm desperate to find them a nice temporary home and am willing to travel for it! Can I keep you updated on the situation?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

please do keep me updated, if you need me I am always here to help.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm in birmingham and may be able to help if you get really stuck


----------

